# Exception



## Daimond (2. Nov 2012)

Hi,
Ich würde gerne eine Exception mißbrauchen um das richtige Objekt auszugeben nur komme ich nicht ganz mit der Syntax klar ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen was in die Klammern von catch kommen ,denn google bringt mich auch nicht weiter.

```
try{
      System.out.println("Dvd-Laufwerk: "+pc1.gehaeuse.dvd.getName());
      
    }catch(????????){
      System.out.println("Bluray-Laufwerk: "+pc1.gehaeuse.bluray.getName());
    }
```


----------



## nillehammer (2. Nov 2012)

Im catch-Block muss eine Exception des Typs stehen, die im try-Block geworfen wird/werden kann. Da das hier eh nur zu Übungszwecken dient, würde ich einfach RuntimeException nehmen. Da meckert der Compiler nicht, wenn die im try-Block überhaupt nicht geworfen wird. Und spaßeshalber werfen geht so:

```
throw new RuntimeException("Hier hab ich jetzt aber ganz grossen Mist gebaut");
```
Falls Du Dich fragst, warum der Compiler bei catch(Exception e) meckert, aber bei catch(RuntimeException e) nicht, google mal nach checked/unchecked Exceptions in Java. Ich meine im JSE-Tut von Oracle gibt's dazu auch ein recht lesenswertes Kapitel.


----------



## Daimond (2. Nov 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

